# Whiteface clear pied × whiteface clearpied



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi all anybody know the result off Whiteface clear pied × whiteface clearpied ? ,Is there any chance to get havy pied?


----------



## SelvaMani (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi,

Always keep Pedigree of each bird. ( if you want Heavy pied chicks .. the parent's lines should contain pearls, pieds , light pieds , some inline breeding and few outcross lines needed. 

In my knowledge, in general, you can do a test breed and understand the genetic background based on the outcome for 2 to 3 clutches. 

India there ia lot of craze on Bulls Eye / clear /reverse- heavy pieds


----------



## SelvaMani (Oct 29, 2019)

Always refer 

Cockatiel Mutations: A Bounty of Color -by Susanne Russo (Author)

https://amzn.to/2PpeU46


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

All chicks will be whiteface pied. They may or may not be clear pied.


----------



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

Thankyou sir .i alredy paired boath. Today one egg hached. I am waiting for the result


----------



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

tielfan said:


> All chicks will be whiteface pied. They may or may not be clear pied.


Thankyou sir


----------



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

SelvaMani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Always keep Pedigree of each bird. ( if you want Heavy pied chicks .. the parent's lines should contain pearls, pieds , light pieds , some inline breeding and few outcross lines needed.
> 
> ...





SelvaMani said:


> Always refer
> 
> Cockatiel Mutations: A Bounty of Color -by Susanne Russo (Author)
> 
> https://amzn.to/2PpeU46


Thankyou sir.


----------

